# Cumberland



## Cituan Rats (Aug 25, 2018)

Is it ok to beach your boat on Cumberland and get out or is that a no no


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 26, 2018)

I know they do it on the south end every weekend.


----------



## WalkinDead (Aug 26, 2018)

I have been curious about this also, as there are a couple of beaches there I would love to seine.


----------



## Kaisrus6 (Aug 27, 2018)

I have beached my boat and camped at the primitive site on the north end of the island, but this was during the primitive deer hunt.


----------



## hawkdriver (Sep 1, 2018)

I was there last weekend and saw several boats beached on the south end of the island...along the st marys. careful if you exit the st marys, there is a 3 mile long rock jetty the extends out on the north end of the channel. if you put in at the meeting st boat ramp theres plenty of parking and an easy ride to the south end of the island. the rules say just dont anchor inside the wilderness area...that's much further north


----------



## Cituan Rats (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## PURVIS (Oct 7, 2018)

If you set foot on the island you must have a national park pass I buy mine once a year its 75$ and good for you and 3 more people and you can go anywhere that belongs to the Seashore park that includes using the docks.bathrooms and beachs.


----------



## JackSprat (Oct 7, 2018)

PURVIS said:


> If you set foot on the island you must have a national park pass I buy mine once a year its 75$ and good for you and 3 more people and you can go anywhere that belongs to the Seashore park that includes using the docks.bathrooms and beachs.




The beach below the mean high tide mark belongs to the State of Georgia.


----------



## PURVIS (Oct 8, 2018)

JackSprat you are right so that along with a part pass should give you enough to stand on if you are ever questioned but I have seen people all along the back side of the south end and have taken my family there many times the water is as clean and clear as it gets along this part of the coast you can also dock and buy a day pass at both docks there is a outside box like most state parks have.


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 8, 2018)

Anyone ever seine that area.  I've always wanted to do so, but don't have a boat to get there.


----------



## JackSprat (Oct 8, 2018)

PURVIS said:


> JackSprat you are right so that along with a part pass should give you enough to stand on if you are ever questioned but I have seen people all along the back side of the south end and have taken my family there many times the water is as clean and clear as it gets along this part of the coast you can also dock and buy a day pass at both docks there is a outside box like most state parks have.



i guess I should have expanded my point,  If you just want to day hook - eat lunch, stretch your legs, fish the surf a bit, you don't need a park pass as long as your anchor and boat  (and you)are below the high tide line.  We used to sail around Cumberland, and would take advantage of this for a break, so we didn't have to deal with all the federal bureaucracy.


----------



## PURVIS (Oct 24, 2018)

JackSprat said:


> you don't need a park pass as long as your anchor and boat (and you)are below the high tide line.


Is this the law or rules for all of our Ga. coast and islands I have seen this and never knew if it was correct


----------



## Down4Count (Oct 24, 2018)

You need no pass as long as you are not past the high tide mark. Beach is fair game.


----------



## JackSprat (Oct 24, 2018)

Down4Count said:


> You need no pass as long as you are not past the high tide mark. Beach is fair game.



Everything from the mean high tide level to the bottom 3 miles offshore belongs to the State of Georgia in all salt waters.

Of course several years ago, a guy got killed by the caretaker on Little St. Simons, who thought the law didn't apply to it (or something)


----------



## seastrike (Oct 25, 2018)

JackSprat said:


> Everything from the mean high tide level to the bottom 3 miles offshore belongs to the State of Georgia in all salt waters.
> 
> Of course several years ago, a guy got killed by the caretaker on Little St. Simons, who thought the law didn't apply to it (or something)


crazy... I haven't heard about that story. do you have a link or anything.


----------

